
Ruby 1.9 compatibility: a three step ladder to bliss - _pius
http://www.elctech.com/articles/ruby-1-9-compatibility-a-three-step-ladder-to-bliss
======
lsb
Flagged. At no point should a blog post ever have stick figures shooting at
each other in the masthead.

~~~
gamache
They can shoot each other all they want, but audio is crossing the line.

